# Did they make the wrong choice?



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

My two oldest kids (daughter almost 26...and son just turned 24) have chosen teaching as their career choice. My daughter was her high school valedictorian. High SAT scores, full scholarship, and graduated from college Summa Cum Laude with honors. She's wanted to teach since she was a very small girl, and is passionate and dedicated, and an excellent middle school teacher, working half time, as that is the only opening she could find. It works out okay, because she is working towards her master's degree as well. 

Our son was his high school salutatorian, also full scholarship, bachelor's degree in English also Summa Cum Laude, finishing up his master's degree in teaching. He'll be looking for a teaching job in the fall. 

Our daughter will very soon be off our medical insurance (when she turns 26 in 5 weeks), and HALF of her paycheck will go to pay for mediocre medical insurance. She doesn't even make enough to support herself and still lives with us. If our governor has her way, very soon the only school district employees who will qualify for medical insurance will be full-time employees. It seems that teachers in the district that have any less than 8 years of experience can be riffed (job cut....too bad for you) at the end of the school year. We're beginning to think that teaching was a very bad choice for our kids! Add to that, the pay isn't that great, especially considering the tremendous expense and time involved in getting their master's degrees, which are pretty much a necessity. And, of course, every crummy parent with a rotten kid wants to blame it all on the teacher, even if they've only had the kid in their class for half a year. Very frustrating! I'd NEVER advise going into teaching, if I knew then what I know now. Really a shame!


----------



## wingnut64 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you asked most career teachers, they'll tell you the same story. They don't do it for the money, it's what they love to do. Same with any profession. If you can find something you love to do and it manages to pay the bills too, you made the right choice.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I taught for thirty years. At times I absolutely hated it and at other times I knew I had picked the most worthy of professions. A lot depends on the class assignment you have, the support of administrators, parent involvement, etc. It can be incredibly stressful, but it can also be rewarding beyond imagination. When you make real progress with kids who suddenly blurt out, "Hey I get it!"...that is an amazing feeling. I tried to make the classroom a place that was a sanctuary...where every kid felt respected, and safe (from physical attacks and verbal ridicule) where their opinion was respected. Where they could learn 'how to learn' and where they experienced a genuine joy of discovery. Only your children will be able to say whether they made the right decision to become teachers or not. I know many teachers often complain about the pay, however I have to say, if one pursues continuing coursework and obtains higher degrees, it pays fairly. There is a great deal of time spent preparing lessons and grading (even prepping during two of the three summer months) that most people are unaware of. Teachers are 99% a very dedicated lot. They get a lot of bad press, and unfortunately there are those whose antics bring shame and condemnation to the profession, but that is true in other professions as well. Wish them both well.


----------

